# Is YouTube a Marketing Venue for you ?



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

i gues what im interested in learning here is are you using YouTube as a marketing venue and how is it working for you.

Also, how did you first find out about YouTube ?


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

I put up a You Tube ad a while back. Just a really really bad 43 second thinger using still photos and a Shirley BAssey song. "Jezahel". 

I just wanted to try to put something up. It took me about ten minutes in iMovie. Don't think it's helped a bit, but in the New year, I want to start a regular thing on You Tube. 

It's a great venue to build a narrative about a product. Episodes/Webisodes that people may or may not follow. Anyvenue that gets as many hits as You Tube, and is free, is a great marketing tool.

That, and getting Dane Cook wearing your shirts!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> are you using YouTube as a marketing venue


My youtube videos are getting a lot of hits, at least for me. They are the same as I use on my site and the forum. I am not getting business but I think the fact that my name is out there helps my sites. I have people subscribing to them which is a plus. Nice to have groupies.. I still have some that I want to do, namely vinyl cutting and pressing. I have had request to do some for another company but I am waiting for supplies and ideas from them.I might do on for my blackdragon.com site and make commercial and see what happens. I found Josh on youtube just playing around. I am learning my movie making software so I hope to get better. As some of you know by now my theme is marketing yourself anyplace you can. So why not Youtube.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I haven't tried it yet, but I think if done right, it looks like it can be a good way to build and market a brand.

Part of an overall strategy of course, not just the only thing a person would do.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I noticed the t-qualizer folks doing some good marketing via youtube. Their product really lends itself for videos. They are finding that their customers are uploading videos of their shirts to youtube to show them off.

The shirt is pretty darn. I had fun making a video with it:
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fxu8o3QUxcQ[/MEDIA]


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I noticed the t-qualizer folks doing some good marketing via youtube. Their product really lends itself for videos. They are finding that their customers are uploading videos of their shirts to youtube to show them off.
> 
> The shirt is pretty darn. I had fun making a video with it:
> YouTube - T-Equalizer tqualizer t-shirt grooves to Lupe Fiasco


 
cool Rodney.  
i had no idea that others aside from one of the members here were selling/making the shirt.

you got me all exited so i pulled out my Cannon digital camera (brand new never used) and im ready to venture off into a Film Career.  lol

I guess i'll go over to my neighbours here in Caladon Ontario and see what tips Norm Jewison and Tom Cruise can give me. Better yet I will see if Lou has some free time.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> i had no idea that others aside from one of the members here were selling/making the shirt.


There are others?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> There are others?


when i logged on to your video there were other listings from balfish or something like that... du-no what that is, just assuming they make it too ? not sure really.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, my youtube acc. is setup (my favorite id was taken  ), 
here is the Camera from Cannon, is this one OK ? it comes with editing software but Im totally lost with this stuff. 

What do i do next ?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I am using my wifes little digital Sony still camera that allows small videos. I have to piece the videos together but that is half the fun. I have had 8 people subscribe to my videos this last week on youtube. So I have a following. I even got a call from some guy in Virginia. another wrote that he wanted to know what the t-Shirt forum was all about. I am waiting to hear from a company that wants me to do some videos for their product but they have been sooooo busy they are trying to get me the stuff to work with. I am also going to do a commercial for one of my retail web sites. I wrote a friend who is retired from the industry and was an acting buddy back in the 60's who actually had his own show and worked with a famous ventriloquist that I finally got an acting job as well as writing, directing, producing, editing and camera operator. His comment was, see I told you it takes time.. By the way anyone here every watch Winchell Mohoney Time back in the 60's. Oh, yeah, you guys weren't born yet.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> What do i do next ?


You open the box and start shooting. Do you have movie editing software?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

badalou said:


> His comment was, see I told you it takes time..


thats funny.


----------



## chowzer2 (Dec 28, 2006)

I am planning on using YouTube to make like fun little commercials for MySpace and my website. Video and editing is something I enjoy doing on the side and is a fun way to get creative.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Not sure if this works. I just did a small video commercial in the last 30 minutes. Up loaded here and you tube.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I guess that was a no. try this[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii_raM21rFc[/MEDIA]


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

kentphoto said:


> I put up a You Tube ad a while back. Just a really really bad 43 second thinger using still photos and a Shirley BAssey song. "Jezahel".
> 
> I just wanted to try to put something up. It took me about ten minutes in iMovie. Don't think it's helped a bit, but in the New year, I want to start a regular thing on You Tube.
> 
> ...


 
Almost like you read my mind.


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lou, the link above doesn't work but I went to your site and watched the CIS/Paper test video. very informative, I'm going to watch more. Thanks for taking the time to make those.
Alex


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> I noticed the t-qualizer folks doing some good marketing via youtube. Their product really lends itself for videos. They are finding that their customers are uploading videos of their shirts to youtube to show them off.
> 
> The shirt is pretty darn. I had fun making a video with it:
> YouTube - T-Equalizer tqualizer t-shirt grooves to Lupe Fiasco


how did you guys put the vd here ....Rodney and Lou ?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

My last video (commercial) did not work as I apperently did something wrong but I am waiting for new one to work but it will be Sunday..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> how did you guys put the vd here ....Rodney and Lou ?


Currently, embedding videos in posts is limited to the admins and badalou the MHM (most helpful member), since he does a lot of helpful video tutorials/articles. This may be changed in the future though.


----------



## SantaA (Jan 3, 2007)

I never got my head around to start video blogging. I bought a camera three month ago but was just too busy to get into that. Video Blogging will rock 2007.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Currently, embedding videos in posts is limited to the admins and badalou the MHM (most helpful member), since he does a lot of helpful video tutorials/articles. This may be changed in the future though.


Remember when Lou first posted a VD link to his site and I tried it but it was too long of a download and I suggested he try YouTube and talk to you about embeds here on the board ? I think that was a good move Rodney. Thanks.

....more so, I think a board expansion into more visuals would be good for the Board and its members. Of course with the proper Admin set regulations etc.... I would like that.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Ladies and gentleman. Behind every great man is a great woman... who takes credit for everything.. I owe my success to my mother for having me, my wife who puts up with me, and now Lucy who made me a star.. She may have also created a monster.. because this is fun.. Today I will be doing tote bags with opaque transfer.. Video???? Any one want to vote?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Lou, your film career is only beginning.  

you are a natural.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Lou, your film career is only beginning.


yeah but now I only do parts for older guys.. there was a time... take a look... doing my Burt Reynolds impression. And my Jack Nickleson Impression


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

whoops on the Burt Picture.. see what 35 years can do to you if you don't take care of yourself..


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

badalou said:


> whoops on the Burt Picture.. see what 35 years can do to you if you don't take care of yourself..


the Burt Reynolds is funny.  

Can You sign your Burt pic and mail it to me ?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

> Can You sign your Burt pic and mail it to me ?


You know what I love about you Lucy.. you are as funny as me... I can see us both sitting at booth in a bar about half smashed going back and forth with the quips.. Lou


----------



## kamilski81 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks to this post, I just set up an account on YouTube...videos coming soon.....


----------



## kamilski81 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for this post guys, it pushed me to create a youtube account.


----------



## docile27 (May 26, 2008)

No, I have never used YouTube for marketing anything. My first time hearing about YouTube was about one year ago (basically about music videos though) but for marketing or informational purposes no. Never limit yourself to where you market, as long as it's tasteful to your target audience. So with that said give it a try and hopefully you're successful with it!!


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

badalou said:


> Ladies and gentleman. Behind every great man is a great woman... who takes credit for everything.. I owe my success to my mother for having me, my wife who puts up with me, and now Lucy who made me a star.. She may have also created a monster....


 ...funny, 


I mean, you did the flicks with low budgets (sort of like Fred Zepplins  first record) and look how great it turned out by using YouTube service...I see you come up on google a lot.  and thats a good thing!!! 

Well, you were the first to do the How To/Demo VDs as far as I know Lou. That counts baby.


How does it feel now as you look back? ...and how do you handle the mass views, questions etc.?


:


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

kamilski81 said:


> Thanks for this post guys, it pushed me to create a youtube account.


 With over 300,000 views of my 30 video on YouTube they have helped my business tremendously. It is also nice hearing from so many how the videos have helped them. My problem is keeping them up to date.


----------



## kamilski81 (Sep 22, 2008)

What is your YouTube address?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

kamilski81 said:


> What is your YouTube address?


Best to visit his website or click on his username to send a private message  He's not hard to find on Youtube, just search for his username


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Best to visit his website or click on his username to send a private message  He's not hard to find on Youtube, just search for his username


Thanks Rodney.You are right. it even amazes me. "badalou"


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

"With over 300,000 views of my 30 video on YouTube they have helped my business tremendously. It is also nice hearing from so many how the videos have helped them. My problem is keeping them up to date."
Lou.
And you still haven't gotten the vinyl sign videos up yet ?


----------



## RheathaF (Jan 19, 2011)

kentphoto said:


> It's a great venue to build a narrative about a product.!


I tend to agree. We've just launched our site, and have one video running. We plan to do more, which we hope will personalize the Beagle character we use in our Logo and on our shirts - building an identity for the brand. Video, having more dimension than print can touch emotions more easily, I think. It's certainly a hugh audience to try and connect with!


----------



## LizaF (Jan 29, 2016)

I haven't tried you tube to sell or market a product yet. I have been using facebook. For me it's one of the best marketing venue because of the vast majority of users who are online most of the time. It's their way of connecting to people. It's where I sell my products


----------

